# Time limit



## pitmam01 (Oct 4, 2011)

Are there 150 questions on the CPC exam?  What is the time limit?


----------



## Alicia Scott (Oct 5, 2011)

*Yes*

There are 150 questions and the time limit for the CPC exam is 5 hrs and 45 mins. 

This information is available on the website. On the top blue bar click on certification and you will be able to obtain the details.


----------

